
The iPad's Dominance of the Tablet Market - ssclafani
http://daringfireball.net/2011/07/ipad_dominance
======
ZeroGravitas
Have we already moved on from _"The iPhone won't be like the Mac, it'll be
like the iPod"_ , to _"The iPad won't be like the iPhone, it'll be like the
iPod"_? Even Gruber doesn't sound so sure this time.

Personally I think the tablet market and the phone market are the same thing,
despite strong attempts by Apple to separate the two. I'd rather be winning
the phone market and leveraging that into tablets than vice versa.

